# Anyone know anything about Dothep



## Lesha T (Oct 28, 2001)

Anyone here take DothepI can't seem to find much info on itAny info would be helpful


----------



## scottaustralia (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes and it cured my IBS


----------



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Scott, Just wondering what dosage of Dothep you take and does it give you much dry mouth?


----------



## scottaustralia (Apr 8, 2009)

75mg daily only at night, cause it does make you drowzy. take it at night go to sleep and in the morning, you will feel much better.But have you had a colonoscopy to rule out other problems?


----------



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes I've been through all the testing a few times. Does Dothep give you much of a dry mouth?


----------



## scottaustralia (Apr 8, 2009)

It does in the start, but after a week or 2 your body sortss those problems out and the salvary glands start producing more saliva. My Dentist told me this and he was right as I got worried.


----------

